# Women’s Rugby World Cup



## Beebo (8 Oct 2022)

Totally under the radar with virtually zero reporting. 
England are favourites to win but will be tricky in NZ. They currently hold the record for most consecutive wins and are far more successful than their footballing counterparts.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2022)

Great start to the campaign against Fiji! 🏉 

Let's not forget the football result last night, too ⚽


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2022)

It's the first article on the BBC Sport website currently...

Realistically, there are 3 teams who could win the tournament, England, New Zealand and France. I don't see a fully professional side annihilating a team of amateurs being much to get excited about, or how it helps advance the women's game.


----------



## Beebo (8 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> It's the first article on the BBC Sport website currently...
> 
> Realistically, there are 3 teams who could win the tournament, England, New Zealand and France. I don't see a fully professional side annihilating a team of amateurs being much to get excited about, or how it helps advance the women's game.



I agree that winning by 80 points helps no one. 
It’s interesting to see how poor SA are. I would expect them to be better. 
Englands B team would almost certainly make the quarter finals.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> I agree that winning by 80 points helps no one.
> It’s interesting to see how poor SA are. I would expect them to be better.
> Englands B team would almost certainly make the quarter finals.



I'm not, they aren't very good, ranked 11th in the world.


----------



## Chromatic (10 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> Totally under the radar with virtually zero reporting.
> England are favourites to win but will be tricky in NZ. They currently hold the record for most consecutive wins and are far more successful than their footballing counterparts.



There's been a bit about it on local BBC here, including a reasonably in-depth (ie more than a few seconds mention) bit on the Friday night before the tournament started. Probably because of the number of Gloucester-Hartpury and Bristol players involved in the England and Wales teams and that locally, particularly Gloucester, rugby is more important than football.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Oct 2022)

Might help the coverage if they spaced games out a bit, rather than playing 3 a day on weekends?


----------



## matticus (10 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> ...are far more successful than their footballing counterparts.



Although not against the same opposition. ;-)

ENG-FIJ was pretty dull.

WAL-SCO got pretty exciting in the last 10 minutes!

Nz-AUS - didn't see it. Sounded an exciting 1st half. Did see the Haka, which was quite fun!

I find it interesting the tactical differences with the mens game [because that's what I'm used to, and the mind gets used to certain things over many years]; the most obvious is the kicking. The men will have a go at penalty kicks from the half-way line. Whereas the women possibly have about half the range - so they kick for touch almost all the time. And conversion points are very rare.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2022)

Gutted for Scotland, can't see us beating NZ next week. We've been so close in both our games so far, it's really tough to take.

Proper test for England today which they got through.


----------



## geocycle (15 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Gutted for Scotland, can't see us beating NZ next week. We've been so close in both our games so far, it's really tough to take.
> 
> Proper test for England today which they got through.


Yes,Scotland can’t quite get the win. So close but can’t finish it off, job for the coaches.

Good win for England against one of the other fully pro teams. I’d be surprised if two of England, France and NZ are not in the final. Canada are a wild card.


----------



## Chromatic (15 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Gutted for Scotland, can't see us beating NZ next week. We've been so close in both our games so far, it's really tough to take.
> 
> Proper test for England today which they got through.



Didn't see the Scotland match but did see the England match, France certainly gave them a game didn't they?


----------



## AndyRM (15 Oct 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Didn't see the Scotland match but did see the England match, France certainly gave them a game didn't they?



Best of enemies was how I heard them described on the radio. Seemed fitting! Good for England to get a proper game in early doors. Pointless getting deep in the competition against amateurs then falling apart against pro opposition.


----------



## Chromatic (15 Oct 2022)

I do wonder how well England will cope with both being favourites and the unbeaten run, the latter I think could be a mental burden the farther into the tournament they go, and I do worry that, psychologically, the longer it goes on the harder they will find it to keep it going.
I could be wrong and it may give them a 'we can win this' mindset that could carry them through very tough matches as demonstrated against France.


----------



## Beebo (16 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Gutted for Scotland, can't see us beating NZ next week.


It’s looking almost impossible after the NZ Wales result running in 10 tries. 
They will be tricky for any team to beat now.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> It’s looking almost impossible after the NZ Wales result running in 10 tries.
> They will be tricky for any team to beat now.



Yeah, I don't see us keeping that one particularly close!


----------



## Beebo (22 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, I don't see us keeping that one particularly close!



Nope. NZ look the team to beat, on home soil.


----------



## Beebo (23 Oct 2022)

England thrash SA. 
Next up. Quarter final against Auz.


----------



## AndyRM (23 Oct 2022)

Probably hammer them. It's gonna be England v New Zealand in the final. Which England will win.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Probably hammer them. It's gonna be England v New Zealand in the final. Which England will win.



I wish I shared your confidence.


----------



## Beebo (24 Oct 2022)

Chromatic said:


> I wish I shared your confidence.



Barring a major slip up England should make it to the final. NZ will be a tough test.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> Barring a major slip up England should make it to the final. NZ will be a tough test.



Yes, they should get to the final ok, I just have a nagging worry that New Zealand in their own back yard might be too much. Mind you, that's assuming NZ make it to the final, they may not but it's unlikely they won't.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> Barring a major slip up England should make it to the final. NZ will be a tough test.



They will have to be at their best.


----------



## Beebo (30 Oct 2022)

England comfortably beat Aus. 
Barring a calamity it’s looking like an Eng v NV final. Which will be a 50/50 game.


----------



## Shadow (30 Oct 2022)

Beebo said:


> Which will be a 50/50 game



Does that mean you think it will be a draw?! Get off the fence!


I would like England to severely underestimate the Canucks and for the maple leafs to really control their propensity to give away cheap penalties, then England would have to work for their place in the final. Sadly, I do not envisage this happening, so the best two teams play in the final.
Th difficultly England have is that being fully pro, they are so much better than almost all other countries and do not play against tough opposition regularly. They, and us, will find out how good they are against the black ferns. I say it will be a 51/49 match, advantage to home nation.
Either way it should be a good game.


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2022)

It was too early for me, but sounds like Canada really gave England a game. 
France currently beating NZ at half time.


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2022)

What a finish. NZ won by 1 point. 
France missed a kick to win it.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2022)

AndyRM said:


> Probably hammer them. It's gonna be England v New Zealand in the final. Which England will win.



Half way there...


----------



## Shadow (5 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> sounds like Canada really gave England a game



Certainly did, which will have done the english no harm. Canada’s pack is just about on a par with the englsih, so it was the backs who made the difference today, classy running. It could have been different if the canucks pressed their advantage when the english had one in the sin bin. A great effort from the amateurs 🇨🇦.


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2022)

England down to 14 players after 20 mins. 
They are going to have to play three quarters of the game with a player down. 

If they win it will be ugly, strick it up your jumper stuff.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2022)

What a mad first half.


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2022)

I can’t see England winning this now. 
I suspect they will run out of steam.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2022)

Beebo said:


> I can’t see England winning this now.
> I suspect they will run out of steam.



Indeed.
But England having a good old go. 
Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Beebo (12 Nov 2022)

How did we lose that last line out?
Only really got ourselves to blame, but the red card swung it.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2022)

Fair play NZ, came out strongest at the end. But helped by the red card.
A couple of lost chances by England especially at the end.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Nov 2022)

I was in bed and am ashamed to say fell asleep again at half time. Sounds like they could/should have sent it into extra time with a penalty?

...but at top level, you can't play with 14 for 3/4 of the game with strong opponents, sadly 😠


----------



## geocycle (12 Nov 2022)

What a shame, great game and two great teams. I thought the red card was deserved, no malice but a red according to the laws. It was probably the right decision to turn down the kick at the end, the extra time would have favoured NZ with extra player and that was England best chance to win. Oh well, the joys of being an England sports fan.


----------

